# Ratings retaliation is Lyft not pax



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

I think ratings retaliation is Lyft and not pax. Why? I have been experimenting with down rating pax for abuse of short rides without tips, in addition to PITA pax. I have been letting every ride time out and default to five stars, then waiting to near the 24 hour mark past each ride before changing any ratings. That means even if the pax contacts support to find out their rating, they are left with no time to change their driver rating. What I have found is that when I down rate pax using this method, my driver rating drops. My rating has dropped on days when every pax stated they would give me five stars and almost all tipped. Since beginning this experiment my rating has dropped from 4.95 to 4.76 in a period of two weeks. For my next experiment, I may let every pax keep a five star rating and see if my rating goes back up.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Asking pax about 5 starring you is gonna get you low rated....what pax is gonna tell you to your face they are gonna low rate you? Of course they are gonna tell you you are getting 5 stars, even if you aren’t...I think your test is a misuse of time.....just saying


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Lyfted13 said:


> Asking pax about 5 starring you is gonna get you low rated....what pax is gonna tell you to your face they are gonna low rate you? Of course they are gonna tell you you are getting 5 stars, even if you aren't...I think your test is a misuse of time.....just saying


You made an incorrect inference and unwelcome judgement. Neither contributes to the validation or invalidation of the experiment and neither addresses the underlying issue.

I don't ask for five star ratings. If you are subtle and engaging, the effect of ratings on drivers can be worked into the conversation. Most pax do not realize how even a four star rating can negatively impact a driver and welcome the information.

How I use my time is not affected by your judgmental statement.

If you have a beneficial contribution to make, or evidence to add regarding the issue at hand, please do so.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)

I tried to say in the nicest way possible as to not offend you. The only way you would be able to prove your experiment absolutely would be to know the exact rating that every single passenger gave to you which would have to go through Lyft, without that everything is just speculation. Your experiment has no end game. The only reason my comment didn’t give you some insight is because you got to defensive to see The truth. I didn’t say you were asking for five star ratings, I said you were asking about five starring you. You got mighty defensive, that is just my observation take it or leave it, makes absolutely no difference to me whatsoever. Coming up with a conspiracy theory like that, instead of just thinking that maybe you got rated low by passengers seems a little far-fetched to me, but hey it’s your time do what you want with it. Good luck

The only rating that matters is the 4.59 and below, anything other than that is just the same so LYFT would have nothing to benefit by giving you a 4.7


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> You made an incorrect inference and unwelcome judgement. Neither contributes to the validation or invalidation of the experiment and neither addresses the underlying issue.
> 
> I don't ask for five star ratings. If you are subtle and engaging, the effect of ratings on drivers can be worked into the conversation. Most pax do not realize how even a four star rating can negatively impact a driver and welcome the information.
> 
> ...


Does it have to do with your attitude? Based on your response, you seem to be confrontational, for that reason you get 1 star from me. Your experiment won't help you, but having a positive attitude & a tolerance to scrutiny will get you your lousy 5 stars. You are welcome


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

Johnydoo said:


> having a positive attitude & a tolerance to scrutiny will get you your lousy 5 stars. You are welcome


I thank everone for providing the entertainment today. I can about guarantee that Lyft has better things to do than to mess with your ratings. I know that I do.

I would have guessed your thread was looking feedback / opinions. But you really wanted to chase you down the rabbit hole of conspiracy. You received one polite opinion and it instantly turned into a flame war. just people to join you down the rabbit hole.
Thanks for the read. Maybe check the meds. lol


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Quest09 said:


> I think one for providing payment today. I can about guarantee that Lyft has better things to do than to mess with your ratings. I know that I do.
> It's amazing quick to the point opinion from someone and it turns into a major flameout. Thanks for the read.


Actually, keeping pax ratings high is EXACTLY what Lyft wants to do. They need pax to get picked up ASAP. If pax have low ratings they won't get picked up. Just like with their acceptance rate, they use gaslighting to accomplish their goals.

NOTE: during this experimental period my driver rating with Uber remained EXACTLY where it was.

Just rechecked and my Uber rating actually went UP!



Johnydoo said:


> Does it have to do with your attitude? Based on your response, you seem to be confrontational, for that reason you get 1 star from me. Your experiment won't help you, but having a positive attitude & a tolerance to scrutiny will get you your lousy 5 stars. You are welcome


during this experimental period my driver rating with Uber remained EXACTLY where it was. But your uninformed judgement has been noted.

Just rechecked and my Uber rating actually went UP!


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

You sound like the type of person I’d say “5 stars” to just so I don’t get murdered. Lots of pent up ego and frustration.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Iceagetlc said:


> You sound like the type of person I'd say "5 stars" to just so I don't get murdered. Lots of pent up ego and frustration.


Wow. Lots of judgemental people here. No ego here. No frustration either. Just curiosity about how Lyft is gaming the system.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

As the great Rodney King once said, cant we all just get along? 

As an aside, lets not forget that drivers with low ratings get canceled on more often.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Dropking said:


> As the great Rodney King once said, cant we all just get along?
> 
> As an aside, lets not forget that drivers with low ratings get canceled on more often.


So THAT'S why I get canceled on so fast ... but Lyft says 4.6 is Okay


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> I think ratings retaliation is Lyft and not pax. Why? I have been experimenting with down rating pax for abuse of short rides without tips, in addition to PITA pax. I have been letting every ride time out and default to five stars, then waiting to near the 24 hour mark past each ride before changing any ratings. That means even if the pax contacts support to find out their rating, they are left with no time to change their driver rating. What I have found is that when I down rate pax using this method, my driver rating drops. My rating has dropped on days when every pax stated they would give me five stars and almost all tipped. Since beginning this experiment my rating has dropped from 4.95 to 4.76 in a period of two weeks. For my next experiment, I may let every pax keep a five star rating and see if my rating goes back up.


Lyft somehow looks/manage your ratings. Lyft has the daily cutoff time at 5am in my market . If I stop driving before 4:50am I will precisely get the daily summary on my email at 8:32am. 
But let's say if I keep working past 6:45 or 7:50 the daily reports get pushed back until 10am. If they were automated then that should not happen. Another thing if you rate someone 1 star and don't leave a comment you won't get an email. But if you 1 star someone and leave a comment then Lyft will always send a clear cut email apologizing. It's not some cut and paste apology like uber. 
So I believe lyft controls ratings in some ways. 
Next time you are doing lyft try a little experiment and 1 star half of the rides. You will see the difference .


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

unPat said:


> Lyft somehow looks/manage your ratings. Lyft has the daily cutoff time at 5am in my market . If I stop driving before 4:50am I will precisely get the daily summary on my email at 8:32am.
> But let's say if I keep working past 6:45 or 7:50 the daily reports get pushed back until 10am. If they were automated then that should not happen. Another thing if you rate someone 1 star and don't leave a comment you won't get an email. But if you 1 star someone and leave a comment then Lyft will always send a clear cut email apologizing. It's not some cut and paste apology like uber.
> So I believe lyft controls ratings in some ways.
> Next time you are doing lyft try a little experiment and 1 star half of the rides. You will see the difference .


Interesting observation. Your logic is correct regarding the floating cutoff. I have never worked past 4:00 a.m. so my daily summary arrives between 8:50 and 9:05 a.m. That 15 minute variance is also suspicious, in that it should be sent at the same time every day if it is truly automated. My daily summary came even later at 9:15 today and guess what, another drop. The only comments were "Pleasant and professional."


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

unPat said:


> Lyft somehow looks/manage your ratings. Lyft has the daily cutoff time at 5am in my market . If I stop driving before 4:50am I will precisely get the daily summary on my email at 8:32am.
> But let's say if I keep working past 6:45 or 7:50 the daily reports get pushed back until 10am. If they were automated then that should not happen. Another thing if you rate someone 1 star and don't leave a comment you won't get an email. But if you 1 star someone and leave a comment then Lyft will always send a clear cut email apologizing. It's not some cut and paste apology like uber.
> So I believe lyft controls ratings in some ways.
> Next time you are doing lyft try a little experiment and 1 star half of the rides. You will see the difference .


I did exactly that the other day, no email unless it is safety related.


----------



## Thebiggestscam (Oct 11, 2016)

I wish we could rate service industry workers the same way drivers get rated


----------



## Nursekimmie (Apr 7, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> I think ratings retaliation is Lyft and not pax. Why? I have been experimenting with down rating pax for abuse of short rides without tips, in addition to PITA pax. I have been letting every ride time out and default to five stars, then waiting to near the 24 hour mark past each ride before changing any ratings. That means even if the pax contacts support to find out their rating, they are left with no time to change their driver rating. What I have found is that when I down rate pax using this method, my driver rating drops. My rating has dropped on days when every pax stated they would give me five stars and almost all tipped. Since beginning this experiment my rating has dropped from 4.95 to 4.76 in a period of two weeks. For my next experiment, I may let every pax keep a five star rating and see if my rating goes back up.


Lol I've noticed if I rate pax low my ratings drop.
Lol makes me think I'm rating myself in Lyft


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Did ya know Lyft PAX don’t ever get to see their ratings? 
There’s no retaliation... the broken rating system empowers them to be jusdgemental, entitled shitbags.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Now that Lyft has discontinued daily summary emails, we only get to see our full rating once per week, at the weekly summary. All other views are rounded to the nearest 10th. I imagine it is so Lyft doesn't have to field as many calls from drivers about bad ratings from pax.

Lyft is tired of drivers whining about their rating. Imagine that.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Low rated passengers tend to rate drivers low. High rated passengers tend to rate drivers high. It isn't rocket science.


----------

